# Good deal or not?



## Sigma_6 (Jun 27, 2007)

Howdy once again my gun slingin friends. I have come upon a used handgun I really like and would like to ask advice from the all wise gun gurus. I have come across a PT92SS in gently used shape, it has one 17rd magazine and the original box. The price tag is set at 295.00 plus tax and I was just curious if y'all thought this was a fair price? Also has any one heard the prices on the new 24/7 oss in 9mm? I was also thinking about buying one of these if they are reasonable. Any input would be a great help. Thanks....Sigma_6 out


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

The Taurus PT-92 should come with two of those magazines. Mine did. The price seems within reason, even with one magazine. New Taurus mags run around $40. I paid $36 for a 3rd one. From what I read over at TaurusArmed.net, the O.S.S. model will run aprox. $600. The base model will be SA/DA, with an optional de-cocker on some variations.
If you need additional mags, the Mec-Gar brand seems to be the preferred one. They are less expensive and yet are very reliable. (I don't own any)


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Sigma_6 said:


> Also has any one heard the prices on the new 24/7 oss in 9mm? I was also thinking about buying one of these if they are reasonable. Any input would be a great help. Thanks....Sigma_6 out


I contacted reedsammo, and they said


> Our Taurus Rep. told us it would be late December or the first quarter of next year on the OSS models.


 and I priced the all black .45 and they quoted me


> 425.51 + 20.00 S/H will be the cost, I'll call today and see if there is any
> idea on backorder status.


for me there the best prices I can find. I live in NC and even with the tranfer fee compared to the gunshops around here

Buds guns are taking orders for the OSS as is Impact....Impact is a little more expensive


----------

